# Anyone willing to build me a cheap jazzmaster copy?



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

Sorry if this question is out of place.. but I thought I would direct it towards the Luthiers of the forum.

I'm not so much looking for a specific product, but am more interested in the possibility of someone building me a cheap (cheap decent wood) jazzmaster style body.

This is more of an information gathering request, and I'm interested in touching base with someone that has the know-how that might be interested in something like this.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a Jaguar/Jazzmaster body pattern......and I could supply you with a template or carve out a body blank without a lot of trouble. 
But, what are you after excactly?
What kind of wood are you thinking of? 
Unfinished or finished?
What kind of bridge? 
What pickup config?


----------

